# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  CLOTRIMAZOLUM maść

## Nie zarejestrowany

Clotrimazolum to antybiotyk przeciwgrzybiczy.
Lek stosuje się w leczeniu zakażeń grzybiczych pochwy i warg sromowych.

----------


## Dorota

Ja stosowałam na atopowe zapalenie skóry na nogach i szybko złagodził mój ostry stan zapalny. Ale efektów rewelacyjnych nie było, zostały mi blizny.

----------

